# TV5



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I know it's not the Food Network but there is a good show on TV5, 15 in Montréal, called Itinéraire d'un gourmet at 6:00 PM every day. Really nice show today it was in Georges Blanc's kitchen. He did a few recipes and showed the camera around.


I am so fed up with the adds the Food Network runs on other channel. We have this great show you should watch. I could strangle the idiot who decided it was better for us to have 4 sports network and music video channels than have the Food Network.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Iza:

Thank you for your posting!

I assume it is the French International Channel. I am going to watch it.

Thank you once again!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks so much, Iza. I will watch it.

BTW, these idiots are the CRTC...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's the French international Constantine. And it's 6PM Montréal time.

I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do.


Kimmie don't you see it's more important for us to watch bowling competition or snail race.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bowling?
Snail race?

NOT!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is the first I have heard of it, I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I forgot to mention, you can find the show's recipes at:
http://www.gourmandia.com/

Sorry guys it's in French only.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

I've been watching the show for the very first time tonight, just 'cause hubby was nice enough to tape it for me!

I must admit, 6 o'clock P.M. is an odd time to air a cooking show; I usually sit down to watch the news, so I kept forgetting about it.

I just watched Chef Bardet and I thought the show was very good. Now I have to purchase another batch of tapes...and that's your fault!  

BTW, thanks for the link, it's looks great and seems that it will be very useful; instead of jotting down recipes, I can concentrate on really watching!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

If it's more convenient you can always watch it at 4:30 AM.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks for the tip, Iza! You know, to watch something at 4:30 A.M. and make sense of it, I would have to wake-up at least an hour before and have a few strong shots of espresso!

























[ August 02, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nothing is perfect Kimmie its either too late or too early.

There is an English version of the recipes:
http://www.gourmandia.com/gb/GbDefault.htm


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You are so helpful Iza.

Thank you so much.

BTW, I'm still enjoying Italian Kitchen...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Did you watch Madame de la Panouse last night?

What did you think??


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Yes I watched it Kimmie. I think I would have been happy if I had missed it. What was she doing there amidst all those three stars chefs? And the zoo??

I don't get it, not only did we have to watch her cook but we had to stay and look at them eat and tour the zoo. Plus the whole show was about them. There is usually two chefs per show and I mean three stars chefs why a whole show on her and the family. This was by far the worst show of the serie.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What's up with that? The show was all about crazy people who are incredibly wealthy. Did you notice, she cooked single-handedly, as if her left hand had been amputated!

Hubby knows a very wealthy women (I will not mention her name on these boards!!) who some years ago was our neighbour, and moved to France to renovate and occupy Voltaire's Château. I imagine in some years, we might see her on this show.

This show gave frogs a bad name; I used to have a frog collection...guess it's time to get rid of it!!

Also, I didn't understand the point of visiting *their zoo*. I think these people just wanted to show off and they had enough political clout to do it.

What a horrible show!!! I shall be recording tonight's show right on top of it, hoping I will be in the company of a three-star chef again.

[ August 08, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

At first I wondered if her hand was artificial, the left one that is. Couldn't understand why she never used it

What I hated the most, beside their display of material things, frogs, her fabric entreprise and the zoo, was her laugh. Made me think of nails on a blackboard. 

Maybe the producer is a friend and they need more visitors to the zoo to pay for chateau maintenance. Who knows.

I really liked tonight's episode, always dream of going on the Orient Express.

Do you watch Jean Soulard's show?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hee-hee! Funny Iza!

Malheureusement, I always forget to watch Jean Soulard. I guess I'm not that fond of him...can't put my finger on it.

I have a bunch of recipes I downloaded from the Internet though and I have a friend at work who cooked a few of his recipes.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Cool show last night wasn't it!

Fouquet's and Le Doyen...how much better can it get!

BTW, talking about Jean Soulard, do you have his book "Comme au Château"?

A nice recipe for your tahiti vanilla beans would be his Soupe de crabe à la vanille/Vanilla Crab Soup. I have the recipe if you want it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Non Kimmie I don't have Jean Soulard's book. I'll have to look it up next time I'm in a bookstore. 

Crab soup with vanilla hmmmm there is a tought. Ever had seafood with vanilla? I never did, next time I have a lobster I'll try it with a bit of vanilla. If I like it, I'll try your recipe.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Did you watch tonight's show? They made panna cotta. Frankly, I much preferred the one from The Italian Kitchen. If you want the recipe, I will send it to you by PM. Just say the magic words!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The panna cottarecipe and it's presentation lacked in originality. Thanks for the offer, I'm thinking of getting the book.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Did you watch last night's show?

Even the dessert looked gross!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I missed tonight. Completly forgot about it. What was it last night? I can't recall.


----------



## john84 (Apr 21, 2007)

If you love to cook, if you love food and all that goes with great food and good company you will really enjoy Gourmandia.com, the website for the chef in all of us. 
View some of France's most famous Michelin guide chefs cooking for you. Interactive video makes learning easy. Share in a global community, tips, recipes, instruction, great deals and much more.


----------

